# Talked to Bonnie Palmer!



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

What a sweet lady!! She has a show puppy that she would sell as a pet, but with no reg, etc. if I want it. But, realistically I am not ready for the commitment of a "show" puppy,LOL I just want a sweet little pet to love!! Maybe one day when my daughter is older and the economy is better and I have 5k to just go get a puppy of that caliber! But, she sure is GORGEOUS, the one she sent me photo of!

Anyway, going to check out a local breeder, whom I talked to today and met about a yr and a half ago. I have heard great things about her locally. She invited me to her home to check out her dogs. She doen't have a litter yet. Expecting a litter in about 55 days or so. Then of course have to wait until they are old enough to go new homes. She sends updates and photos and then when they are 6 weeks old and had their first set of shots, I can come and meet "her"

So in about 4-5 months???? that is if a puppy don't snag my heart before then! Until then I guess I'll just hang out here and get to know and enjoy everyone elses pups


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Is this local breeder another backyard breeder?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 28 2009, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855510


> Is this local breeder another backyard breeder?[/B]



Oh no! No BYB here, EVER again! She takes exceptional care of her babies. She has her house set up for the dogs. They have 2 rooms in which they live. They only go out onto a screen patio. The puppies are paper trained. She starts deworming them at 3-4 weeks. She won't let anymore come and see or handle the pups unless they have their first set of shots, even then its limited to the buyer of a particular puppy. They are washed and groom on a regular basis- she said twice a month for the bathing. So I am going to go and check her out. 

She doesn't advertise her puppies, rather from word of mouth. Is there a link on where there are questions I should be asking of her and any other breeder? I want to have all that ready to go and going to start a file of all the breeders I interview.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Why don't you just wait awhile until things turn around rather than go to yet another backyard breeder.
It would be well worth the wait.

Because a breeder has a nice setup or says they take care of their dogs doesn't mean the dogs will
be healthy and well bred. It's about studying the breed and knowing what's in the pedigrees to help
insure they are healthy and fit the breed standard. 

You would be better off going to a rescue site than another byb. Rescue has the best welfare of the dog 
and would be honest with you with no profit in mind.

Oh, and most of us here bathe our maltese once a week..sometimes more.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Does this breeder show or confirm any of her pups?



mary anna herk and theena


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Please don't buy from someone that ONLY breeds for pet quality dogs. I think a lot of people don't understand why we recommend only buying from reputable show breeders. These show breeders/exhibitors are breeding to follow the standard and trying to achieve excellent puppies (in structure, physical appearance, health, temperment, etc). A PET should not be far from a SHOW QUALITY puppy. A show breeder is breeding to get their next show dog, but some of the puppies will have faults that keep them out of the show ring such as too small or too big in size, doesn't like the show ring or doesn't have that show attitude, tail set a little off, ear set a little off, topline not completely level, etc. So these puppies that are very close to show quality are placed as pets. 

However, someone that just breeds pet quality dogs (what we call backyard breeders) aren't breeding for excellence..they are just putting two Maltese together to breed and create puppies that they can sell as pets. Many times these puppies are far off of what the standard says for a maltese. Often, these breeders don't know their lines and don't do any health testing which is why there is a higher chance of getting a dog with health issues from these type of breeders. Many times these breeders will even breed dogs with bad temperments which can give you puppies with bad temperments. These breeders also often have no clue what they are really doing...as you saw with your last breeder. The puppies are sold too soon or aren't vaccinated correctly or have worms or fleas. 

Please please go with a reputable breeder. Bonnie Palmer is a great breeder and has beautiful dogs but she is not the only reputable breeder out there. So if her prices are more than you want to pay don't give up. There are a lot of other great breeders that don't charge quite as much as she does. Look at the AMA website and breeders listed there and I'm sure there are members in your area that could probably recommend some other reputable breeders to you. Good Luck


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This does sound like another BYB. I wouldn't rush this. You have so many pets at home to love, and care for.

Please continue to do your homework this time. If you knowingly support another BYB, you are adding to a major problem.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 28 2009, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855517


> This does sound like another BYB. I wouldn't rush this. You have so many pets at home to love, and care for.
> 
> Please continue to do your homework this time. If you knowingly support another BYB, you are adding to a major problem.[/B]



Thank you all for the concerns!! That is why I am going to check out her dogs, pedigree, etc. I will make sure I do not go to no BYB. I am not sure if she shows or not, that is a question I will ask. But if I see that she is just a BYB then of course we won't get to that point of the questions! I will just thank her for her time and move on.

I have several breeders that I have in mind. It surely is going to be a long and not so easy process.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 28 2009, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855509


> What a sweet lady!! She has a show puppy that she would sell as a pet, but with no reg, etc. if I want it. But, realistically I am not ready for the commitment of a "show" puppy,LOL I just want a sweet little pet to love!! Maybe one day when my daughter is older and the economy is better and I have 5k to just go get a puppy of that caliber! But, she sure is GORGEOUS, the one she sent me photo of!
> 
> Anyway, going to check out a local breeder, whom I talked to today and met about a yr and a half ago. I have heard great things about her locally. She invited me to her home to check out her dogs. She doen't have a litter yet. Expecting a litter in about 55 days or so. Then of course have to wait until they are old enough to go new homes. She sends updates and photos and then when they are 6 weeks old and had their first set of shots, I can come and meet "her"
> 
> So in about 4-5 months???? that is if a puppy don't snag my heart before then! Until then I guess I'll just hang out here and get to know and enjoy everyone elses pups [/B]



I'm a little bit confused. :confused1: Bonnie is willing to sell you one of her show puppies, as a pet, so, it's not like you have to keep her in full show coat. Why don't you want the puppy? 

I bought a show puppy, as a pet, 13 & 1/2 years ago, and I just love her look! I was thrilled to pieces to get a show puppy for a pet!
And I paid a "pet" price. 

I'm not trying to be rude, I'm just trying to understand. 

You can PM me the answer, if you don't want to answer on the board.

TIA 

Sheila


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Go luck on your search... remember keep your heart locked away... then you can win.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Nov 28 2009, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855527


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 28 2009, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855509





> What a sweet lady!! She has a show puppy that she would sell as a pet, but with no reg, etc. if I want it. But, realistically I am not ready for the commitment of a "show" puppy,LOL I just want a sweet little pet to love!! Maybe one day when my daughter is older and the economy is better and I have 5k to just go get a puppy of that caliber! But, she sure is GORGEOUS, the one she sent me photo of!
> 
> Anyway, going to check out a local breeder, whom I talked to today and met about a yr and a half ago. I have heard great things about her locally. She invited me to her home to check out her dogs. She doen't have a litter yet. Expecting a litter in about 55 days or so. Then of course have to wait until they are old enough to go new homes. She sends updates and photos and then when they are 6 weeks old and had their first set of shots, I can come and meet "her"
> 
> So in about 4-5 months???? that is if a puppy don't snag my heart before then! Until then I guess I'll just hang out here and get to know and enjoy everyone elses pups [/B]



I'm a little bit confused. :confused1: Bonnie is willing to sell you one of her show puppies, as a pet, so, it's not like you have to keep her in full show coat. Why don't you want the puppy? 

I bought a show puppy, as a pet, 13 & 1/2 years ago, and I just love her look! I was thrilled to pieces to get a show puppy for a pet!
And I paid a "pet" price. 

I'm not trying to be rude, I'm just trying to understand. 

You can PM me the answer, if you don't want to answer on the board.

TIA 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh gosh I would love to have that puppy! But right now I just don't have 3k sitting around to go and get her! I wish I did. I would be down there in a heartbeat. Maybe one day! She is definately at the top of my list. Right now I have over 10 breeders I am checking out.

Also, if anyone knows/recommends a breeder. I am looking to stay in 600-700 price range. I will go up to 1000 if the puppy/match is right.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

For that price, you can *usually* only get a retiree, and not a puppy, from a reputable breeder. For the most part, reputable show breeders charge $1,500 and up for a male puppy and $2,500 and up for a female puppy, pet quality. 

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 28 2009, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855530


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Nov 28 2009, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855527





> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 28 2009, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855509





> What a sweet lady!! She has a show puppy that she would sell as a pet, but with no reg, etc. if I want it. But, realistically I am not ready for the commitment of a "show" puppy,LOL I just want a sweet little pet to love!! Maybe one day when my daughter is older and the economy is better and I have 5k to just go get a puppy of that caliber! But, she sure is GORGEOUS, the one she sent me photo of!
> 
> Anyway, going to check out a local breeder, whom I talked to today and met about a yr and a half ago. I have heard great things about her locally. She invited me to her home to check out her dogs. She doen't have a litter yet. Expecting a litter in about 55 days or so. Then of course have to wait until they are old enough to go new homes. She sends updates and photos and then when they are 6 weeks old and had their first set of shots, I can come and meet "her"
> 
> So in about 4-5 months???? that is if a puppy don't snag my heart before then! Until then I guess I'll just hang out here and get to know and enjoy everyone elses pups [/B]



I'm a little bit confused. :confused1: Bonnie is willing to sell you one of her show puppies, as a pet, so, it's not like you have to keep her in full show coat. Why don't you want the puppy? 

I bought a show puppy, as a pet, 13 & 1/2 years ago, and I just love her look! I was thrilled to pieces to get a show puppy for a pet!
And I paid a "pet" price. 

I'm not trying to be rude, I'm just trying to understand. 

You can PM me the answer, if you don't want to answer on the board.

TIA 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh gosh I would love to have that puppy! But right now I just don't have 3k sitting around to go and get her! I wish I did. I would be down there in a heartbeat. Maybe one day! She is definately at the top of my list. Right now I have over 10 breeders I am checking out.

Also, if anyone knows/recommends a breeder. I am looking to stay in 600-700 price range. I will go up to 1000 if the puppy/match is right.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Once again, I would wait. I do not understand the rush at the moment. You have a houseful of pets, along with a 4-year-old, whom you can
love, and take care of. Who are the ten breeders you are checking out, in your price-range?

Please do research this time.

I'm thinking you are in contact with more BYB's. Perhaps I'm wrong. 

I suggest you continue your research, and wait for a better time. Financially it's tough for most, right now. 
Do you honestly have the funds to care for a new pup, along with caring for your other pets? Do you spay/neuter?
That, alone, could be $300, along with shots, grooming, etc. This, is along with the cost, of your $600 Dog.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I hope you don't mind my asking, but what's your rush? If I were you, I'd wait a while and start saving for the perfect puppy. You can also look into getting a retiree ($300-$400) or rescue. I hate to break it to you, but it won't be easy finding a quality Maltese pup from a _reputable_ breeder within the $600-$700 price range. 

As the proverbs go, "Good things come to those who wait." and "Patience is a virtue." 

Good luck!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Check theAMA list. 

There are breeders on there who are reputable. Also, there are some good breeders not on the list but that we are aware of. I have no personal experience with a breeder except for Phlick's, but ther are many on the list, and some not on the list. Sometimes there are great puppies at good prices. It is better to wait, save up the money and then do what's right. I can recommend Phlicks because she is Nikki's breeder. 

Breeder in AL who shows, breeds, and occasionally have pet quality puppies.
Jacob Maltese

Breeders in TN who show, breed and occasionally have pet quality puppies:

Phlick's Maltese
Sands Maltese
MiDis Maltese

Breeders in SC who show, breed, and occasionally have pet quality puppies:

Tiffannee Maltese
Jamik Maltese


There are many rescues available. Southern Comfort Maltese rescue is out of TN. Have you checked them?

There is no reason to do business with a BYB. A BYB may have purebred puppies at great prices but please don't perpetuate misery and suffering by purchasing a dog from a home breeder who does not show dogs. If they do not show dogs, they are BYB's.

Even though it is in your price range, the cost of owning such a dog might be much more than you will ever anticipate in medical bills and heartache. You've just been through one already. Please don't do it again. 

Take this good advice from those who have been in your same situation and have had their hearts broken.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

doesn't Always Maltese have pretty reasonable priced pups in the $950-1500 range? You should check them out


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (prince lex @ Nov 28 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855551


> doesn't Always Maltese have pretty reasonable priced pups in the $950-1500 range? You should check them out[/B]


There are a lot of breeders who are reasonably priced . You don't have to spend 3k to get a beautiful little female Maltese..JMO :biggrin:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 28 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855530


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Nov 28 2009, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855527





> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 28 2009, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855509





> What a sweet lady!! She has a show puppy that she would sell as a pet, but with no reg, etc. if I want it. But, realistically I am not ready for the commitment of a "show" puppy,LOL I just want a sweet little pet to love!! Maybe one day when my daughter is older and the economy is better and I have 5k to just go get a puppy of that caliber! But, she sure is GORGEOUS, the one she sent me photo of!
> 
> Anyway, going to check out a local breeder, whom I talked to today and met about a yr and a half ago. I have heard great things about her locally. She invited me to her home to check out her dogs. She doen't have a litter yet. Expecting a litter in about 55 days or so. Then of course have to wait until they are old enough to go new homes. She sends updates and photos and then when they are 6 weeks old and had their first set of shots, I can come and meet "her"
> 
> So in about 4-5 months???? that is if a puppy don't snag my heart before then! Until then I guess I'll just hang out here and get to know and enjoy everyone elses pups [/B]



I'm a little bit confused. :confused1: Bonnie is willing to sell you one of her show puppies, as a pet, so, it's not like you have to keep her in full show coat. Why don't you want the puppy? 

I bought a show puppy, as a pet, 13 & 1/2 years ago, and I just love her look! I was thrilled to pieces to get a show puppy for a pet!
And I paid a "pet" price. 

I'm not trying to be rude, I'm just trying to understand. 

You can PM me the answer, if you don't want to answer on the board.

TIA 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh gosh I would love to have that puppy! But right now I just don't have 3k sitting around to go and get her! I wish I did. I would be down there in a heartbeat. Maybe one day! She is definately at the top of my list. Right now I have over 10 breeders I am checking out.

Also, if anyone knows/recommends a breeder. I am looking to stay in 600-700 price range. I will go up to 1000 if the puppy/match is right.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, Laura.

Thanks for explaining. I can't afford $3,000. for a puppy right now, either.....but.........someday. Hubby's retired, I have MS, my Yorkies are Seniors and have to save for any medical expenses that come up, along with my own and so on ..... I love Bonnie's Angels! 

Good Luck in your puppy search. I'm sure your baby is out there. Maybe you can find a reputable breeder that kept a puppy back for show, and one little thing was off for showing.

Sheila


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Here's my list that I have so far... Just got off the phone with Mike of Jamik puppies; and he sounds promising and in the time frame when I am looking to get a puppy, 2-3 months. Of course I am going to pay more than my 1000 limit, but thats ok if its the right puppy.

I did check out the AMA list and a few breeders from here. These look the most promising (at least I hope) Also checking the rescue groups. I am sure once I get one Maltese, I will eventually add more down the road. I just play it as it comes.

Jaimik Maltese
Tiffanee Maltese
Treasured Maltese
It's Magic Maltese
Ta-Jon Maltese
Jacob Maltese
Diamond Maltese
MiDi Maltese


If anyone has experience with any of these breeders, please let me know! I'm not in a huge rush, just want to get a good start on my homework. And wheather it be 2, 6 or 12 months from now until a new puppy joins us. I want to be more than ready. I should have never been so trusting to begin with. Its taking all I got, not to go and just save the other puppy from the misery it's living in. But under no circumstance am I willing to endure what I just went through. I have a throbbing headache still because I am just in disbelief what happened to Dixie.

And someone asked me if I spay or neuture. I wouldn't have it any other way. I am a big advocate in spaying and neutuering and adoption/fostering. I see these animals every weekend. A lot that came from people that just selfishly abandoned them like garbage or abused them. In fact one of my husbands friend, I have been keeping on them to fix thier dog! to late now shes had 4 mixed puppies! I still harp on them about it. I'm to the point, I'll dog nap Pepper and take her and get her spayed myself,LOL My 2 kittens- a Maine ****, and a Siamese, I adopted from a local foster group, whos animals come from the local pound. My Sheltie, I drove all the way to Atlanta to get her from someone who needed to rehome her, our Englishlop bunny, again someone who needed to rehome their bunny. I love animals and when I have an pet. I take care of that pet just like its one of my children. 

Anyway, Macie wants to go for a walk and is begging. Thanks again for everyones input/advice. You don't know how valuable it is to me.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 28 2009, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855599


> Jaimik Maltese
> Tiffanee Maltese
> Treasured Maltese
> It's Magic Maltese
> ...


Jamik are great breeders, when I was puppy searching a year ago, they had an adorable older girl, too bad I was searching for one a little younger. They were very helpful in my search though. 
Tiffanee Malts, I don't know anyone on the forum that has a pup from her, but she is reputable, still breeds and shows, and has lovely dogs. 
Treasured Malts, I've never heard of, but they seem reputable. 
Its Magic Malts, I've already told you about. Great pups in your price range.
Tajon, Jacob, Diamond, Midi's all have beautiful babies on this forum. Many, many babies from each here. You won't go wrong with any of them. 

Good luck! Let me know if you need anymore names of breeders in the country, you only know about 20% of them.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I only have experience from one of these breeders that you have listed. It is Jacob Maltese and the breeders name is Debbie Cleckley. I cannot say enough about how wonderful my experience was when I bought CeeCee from her. She is smart, very professional and kind. Here is my CeeCee.......

[attachment=58867:IMG_0136.jpg]

She was well socialized and is such a sweet baby. Everyone that I have talked to knows that her babies are just great!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 29 2009, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855824


> I only have experience from one of these breeders that you have listed. It is Jacob Maltese and the breeders name is Debbie Cleckley. I cannot say enough about how wonderful my experience was when I bought CeeCee from her. She is smart, very professional and kind. Here is my CeeCee.......
> 
> [attachment=58867:IMG_0136.jpg]
> 
> She was well socialized and is such a sweet baby. Everyone that I have talked to knows that her babies are just great!![/B]



I found another lady who breeds malts in GA, not sure if she shows or not. Sandra Kennedy, anyone hear of her?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 29 2009, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855880


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 29 2009, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855824





> I only have experience from one of these breeders that you have listed. It is Jacob Maltese and the breeders name is Debbie Cleckley. I cannot say enough about how wonderful my experience was when I bought CeeCee from her. She is smart, very professional and kind. Here is my CeeCee.......
> 
> [attachment=58867:IMG_0136.jpg]
> 
> She was well socialized and is such a sweet baby. Everyone that I have talked to knows that her babies are just great!![/B]



I found another lady who breeds malts in GA, not sure if she shows or not. Sandra Kennedy, anyone hear of her?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Her ads don't sound so good to me. She isn't an exhibitor/breeder.
She also breeds yorkies. Sounds like a BYB to me.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Her pedigrees don't add up. She is in Cypress, TX. Says the dad of her puppies is CH Raphsody's SnoCapped Thrills, but that is not the dog listed on the pedigree. 
http://www.susensmaltese.com/images/tex_pedigree.pdf

I don't think she is on the up and up. 

JMO
Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 29 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855944


> Her pedigrees don't add up. She is in Cypress, TX. Says the dad of her puppies is CH Raphsody's SnoCapped Thrills, but that is not the dog listed on the pedigree.
> http://www.susensmaltese.com/images/tex_pedigree.pdf
> 
> I don't think she is on the up and up.
> ...


are susen and Sandra the same person?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855946


> QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 29 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855944





> Her pedigrees don't add up. She is in Cypress, TX. Says the dad of her puppies is CH Raphsody's SnoCapped Thrills, but that is not the dog listed on the pedigree.
> http://www.susensmaltese.com/images/tex_pedigree.pdf
> 
> I don't think she is on the up and up.
> ...


are susen and Sandra the same person? 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Your right, Stacy, I clicked on the wrong person. Sandra Kennedy is in GA. http://gamaltesemadness.gotpetsonline.com/ Her web site isn't up to date.


Tina


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 29 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855950


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855946





> QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 29 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855944





> Her pedigrees don't add up. She is in Cypress, TX. Says the dad of her puppies is CH Raphsody's SnoCapped Thrills, but that is not the dog listed on the pedigree.
> http://www.susensmaltese.com/images/tex_pedigree.pdf
> 
> I don't think she is on the up and up.
> ...


are susen and Sandra the same person? 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Your right, Stacy, I clicked on the wrong person. Sandra Kennedy is in GA. http://gamaltesemadness.gotpetsonline.com/ Her web site isn't up to date.


Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just got off the phone from speaking with Sandra for almost 45 mins! Learned quite a bit! She doesn't show her puppies, but in just speaking with her I can feel she is a very good quality breeder. Her site isn't up to date and she no longer breeds yorkies.

Turns out the father of my Dixie came from her! The breeder was suppose to be mentored by her, but for some reason or another she(the lady I got my puppy from) didn't stay in contact and for some reason or another, she didn't have her pups vaccinated properly. Yeah, I realize things in life happens and other priorities take place. But, if you have puppies you are selling, no matter if they are 100.00 or 5000.00 its the breeders obligation to make sure they are up to date on vacinations and dewormings. I on the other hand shouldn't have been so trusting and blind and quick to jump on just any puppy, just because I considered her a friend. 

Funny thing I learned is that the husband, is saying if I happen to get the other puppy it would be payment up front? hmmmm what about my 250.00??? I did finally email and ask to be reimbursed for my 250, my husband was peristant about it and frankly I don't blame him. Well, see, but hey I have learned quite a bit in the last 2 days.

Not sure though if I will get a pup from Sandra. for 1700.00 I would rather get from a breeder who is showing/doing conformation. Just going to keep and open mind and closed heart right now.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Ask Sandra one simple question. Where did she get her malts from? 

I've swear seen that picture of her stud 'Biscuit' before, not from her though: http://gamaltesemadness.gotpetsonline.com/...ry/2007-02-13-1


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sand's Maltese has puppies; http://www.sandsmaltese.com/


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I truly wish you the best of luck in finding a new puppy. I'll echo what everyone has said, don't rush it. Also, my advice (as non-important as it is), would be not to go back to the lady who had Dixie. She's already shown you what sort of "breeder" she is...or isn't. She could have the most gorgeous Maltese in the world and I would still stay far away from her. It's awfully assuming of her husband to think that you'd come back for another puppy!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 29 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855967


> QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 29 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855950





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855946





> QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 29 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855944





> Her pedigrees don't add up. She is in Cypress, TX. Says the dad of her puppies is CH Raphsody's SnoCapped Thrills, but that is not the dog listed on the pedigree.
> http://www.susensmaltese.com/images/tex_pedigree.pdf
> 
> I don't think she is on the up and up.
> ...


are susen and Sandra the same person? 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Your right, Stacy, I clicked on the wrong person. Sandra Kennedy is in GA. http://gamaltesemadness.gotpetsonline.com/ Her web site isn't up to date.


Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just got off the phone from speaking with Sandra for almost 45 mins! Learned quite a bit! She doesn't show her puppies, but in just speaking with her I can feel she is a very good quality breeder. Her site isn't up to date and she no longer breeds yorkies.

Turns out the father of my Dixie came from her! The breeder was suppose to be mentored by her, but for some reason or another she(the lady I got my puppy from) didn't stay in contact and for some reason or another, she didn't have her pups vaccinated properly. Yeah, I realize things in life happens and other priorities take place. But, if you have puppies you are selling, no matter if they are 100.00 or 5000.00 its the breeders obligation to make sure they are up to date on vacinations and dewormings. I on the other hand shouldn't have been so trusting and blind and quick to jump on just any puppy, just because I considered her a friend. 

Funny thing I learned is that the husband, is saying if I happen to get the other puppy it would be payment up front? hmmmm what about my 250.00??? I did finally email and ask to be reimbursed for my 250, my husband was peristant about it and frankly I don't blame him. Well, see, but hey I have learned quite a bit in the last 2 days.

Not sure though if I will get a pup from Sandra. for 1700.00 I would rather get from a breeder who is showing/doing conformation. Just going to keep and open mind and closed heart right now.
[/B][/QUOTE]


For $1700 you should look for a breeder who shows, not one that just breeds for profit, regardless of how awesome they are. 

I hope you find the right breeder and the right baby, i know it's a daunting prospect right now though.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856058


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 29 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855967





> QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 29 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855950





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855946





> QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 29 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855944





> Her pedigrees don't add up. She is in Cypress, TX. Says the dad of her puppies is CH Raphsody's SnoCapped Thrills, but that is not the dog listed on the pedigree.
> http://www.susensmaltese.com/images/tex_pedigree.pdf
> 
> I don't think she is on the up and up.
> ...


are susen and Sandra the same person? 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Your right, Stacy, I clicked on the wrong person. Sandra Kennedy is in GA. http://gamaltesemadness.gotpetsonline.com/ Her web site isn't up to date.




Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just got off the phone from speaking with Sandra for almost 45 mins! Learned quite a bit! She doesn't show her puppies, but in just speaking with her I can feel she is a very good quality breeder. Her site isn't up to date and she no longer breeds yorkies.

Turns out the father of my Dixie came from her! The breeder was suppose to be mentored by her, but for some reason or another she(the lady I got my puppy from) didn't stay in contact and for some reason or another, she didn't have her pups vaccinated properly. Yeah, I realize things in life happens and other priorities take place. But, if you have puppies you are selling, no matter if they are 100.00 or 5000.00 its the breeders obligation to make sure they are up to date on vacinations and dewormings. I on the other hand shouldn't have been so trusting and blind and quick to jump on just any puppy, just because I considered her a friend. 

Funny thing I learned is that the husband, is saying if I happen to get the other puppy it would be payment up front? hmmmm what about my 250.00??? I did finally email and ask to be reimbursed for my 250, my husband was peristant about it and frankly I don't blame him. Well, see, but hey I have learned quite a bit in the last 2 days.

Not sure though if I will get a pup from Sandra. for 1700.00 I would rather get from a breeder who is showing/doing conformation. Just going to keep and open mind and closed heart right now.
[/B][/QUOTE]


For $1700 you should look for a breeder who shows, not one that just breeds for profit, regardless of how awesome they are. 

I hope you find the right breeder and the right baby, i know it's a daunting prospect right now though.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Most definately if I was going to pay that much, I would go with a show/breeder. She even told me based on my photo on my facebook. That Dixie wasn't a pretty puppy! :shocked: Well, based on the fact the male came from her breeding stock. In fact when I saw him, I was thinking he was to big for a Maltese. I was thinking he might be a Malt/Bischon mix! 

It is going to be a daunting task for sure. But, one I am willing to take on for the right puppy.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 29 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856062


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856058





> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 29 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855967





> QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 29 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855950





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855946





> QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 29 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855944





> Her pedigrees don't add up. She is in Cypress, TX. Says the dad of her puppies is CH Raphsody's SnoCapped Thrills, but that is not the dog listed on the pedigree.
> http://www.susensmaltese.com/images/tex_pedigree.pdf
> 
> I don't think she is on the up and up.
> ...


are susen and Sandra the same person? 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Your right, Stacy, I clicked on the wrong person. Sandra Kennedy is in GA. http://gamaltesemadness.gotpetsonline.com/ Her web site isn't up to date.




Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just got off the phone from speaking with Sandra for almost 45 mins! Learned quite a bit! She doesn't show her puppies, but in just speaking with her I can feel she is a very good quality breeder. Her site isn't up to date and she no longer breeds yorkies.

Turns out the father of my Dixie came from her! The breeder was suppose to be mentored by her, but for some reason or another she(the lady I got my puppy from) didn't stay in contact and for some reason or another, she didn't have her pups vaccinated properly. Yeah, I realize things in life happens and other priorities take place. But, if you have puppies you are selling, no matter if they are 100.00 or 5000.00 its the breeders obligation to make sure they are up to date on vacinations and dewormings. I on the other hand shouldn't have been so trusting and blind and quick to jump on just any puppy, just because I considered her a friend. 

Funny thing I learned is that the husband, is saying if I happen to get the other puppy it would be payment up front? hmmmm what about my 250.00??? I did finally email and ask to be reimbursed for my 250, my husband was peristant about it and frankly I don't blame him. Well, see, but hey I have learned quite a bit in the last 2 days.

Not sure though if I will get a pup from Sandra. for 1700.00 I would rather get from a breeder who is showing/doing conformation. Just going to keep and open mind and closed heart right now.
[/B][/QUOTE]


For $1700 you should look for a breeder who shows, not one that just breeds for profit, regardless of how awesome they are. 

I hope you find the right breeder and the right baby, i know it's a daunting prospect right now though.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Most definately if I was going to pay that much, I would go with a show/breeder. She even told me based on my photo on my facebook. That Dixie wasn't a pretty puppy! :shocked: Well, based on the fact the male came from her breeding stock. In fact when I saw him, I was thinking he was to big for a Maltese. I was thinking he might be a Malt/Bischon mix! 

It is going to be a daunting task for sure. But, one I am willing to take on for the right puppy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with the others that you need to curb your enthusiasm a bit and think with a clearer head/go more slowly. It seems you are letting your emotions guide you and I'll tell you why:

The lady you spoke to for 45 minutes and got a good vibe from does not give a good vibe to some of us because:

1) She also bred yorkies but now doesn't. This is usually a red flag. People who are purebred breeders doing it for the betterment of the breed typically only breed ONE breed, otherwise, they are possibly just a money making operation and have learned to talk certain talk to make themselves appear as something they are not. How could this person be breeding to better a breed if she had more than one breed going? It takes A LOT of time and research. 

2) She slammed your Dixie's looks. Not professional. *Dixie was cute, btw RIP*

I recommend you spend some time on the internet googling and reading "Red Flags for Dog Breeders"...it will tell you things to look out for. Here is an example of the type of information you will find there that will help you cull through the myriad of breeders (good versus bad) : 
http://www.dogguide.net/find-good-breeder.php

Alternatively, if you don't have the necessary amount of money to spend to get a pet quality dog from a good breeder (hey, it's a bad economy), rather than giving your money to someone who is questionable at best (such as the woman you mentioned above), I would recommend that you start searching breed specific rescue sites. Lots of wonderful dogs are available through them for a nominal adoption fee, from puppies to seniors and everywhere in between. Typical fees are in the $150 range for adults to $350 for puppies. Sites such as petfinder.com are helpful for this. You plug in your info and they produce lists and lists. Shelters have purebreds galore in them these days...also puppies to seniors. 

PLEASE take your time and do it right...you won't be sorry...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

_Turns out the father of my Dixie came from her! The breeder was suppose to be mentored by her_

And that, of course, is red flag #3... sounds like a backyard breeder mentoring another backyard breeder. Remember, mentoring can come in many forms... you aren't talking about a show breeder mentoring another show breeder who is out to better a breed. You are talking about someone who allowed their dog to be used as breeding stock by whoever. Yuck. Bigtime Yuck.  RUN from this person as fast as you can


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 5 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858539


> _Turns out the father of my Dixie came from her! The breeder was suppose to be mentored by her_
> 
> And that, of course, is red flag #3... sounds like a backyard breeder mentoring another backyard breeder. Remember, mentoring can come in many forms... you aren't talking about a show breeder mentoring another show breeder who is out to better a breed. You are talking about someone who allowed their dog to be used as breeding stock by whoever. Yuck. Bigtime Yuck.  RUN from this person as fast as you can [/B]



Oh you can bet she was chewed out by the other breeder. She said she doesn't show, because it's not her thing. Ok, I can respect that. Besides I have already found my breeder. I can not wait till we get our lil girl!!


----------

